# Trying to Push Xeon X5675 Past 4.3GHz



## RickyRozay (Jul 15, 2017)

Hello!

ASUS P6T Deluxe V2 + Xeon X5675. Stock is 3.06GHz, I'm currently at 4.3GHz.












These are my current settings, I am stable to play Battlefield 4 etc just fine.

I can boot to Windows at 4.5GHz on 1.3v no problem, but it's not stable when gaming. Really I want to push this as far as I can, but I've gone as far as I can alone and now need some help.

I read the X58 OC guide here on TPU, and I changed some voltages beyond their defaults and for some reason that gave me BSOD?

So I leave everything on auto aside from Vcore, and for the most part it seems to work.

Any help would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 15, 2017)

4.3GHZ is about average for that chip, you probably just hit the ceiling for your CPU. Nice clock tho!

https://www.reddit.com/r/overclocki...x58_platform_help_overclocking_a_6_core_xeon/

1st reply is using a sabertooth and the same CPU


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 15, 2017)

Good luck 

I I had the same board and I just barely achieved 4.6GHz


----------



## oinkypig (Jul 15, 2017)

Unless the amount of computing is done by someone else, something that..... You can always try setting every value in bios rather than leaving it alone on auto. Start with an increase in cpu voltage. First setting it to auto and enter windows to find out the whereabouts value for every over clock above 4.3Ghz and it should return a stable enough cpu voltage "Mostly" everytime.. Beware the cursed QPI voltage
4.3Ghz-1.3v next step is 4.8Ghz-1.35v


----------



## FilipM (Jul 15, 2017)

Dude, UCLK at 4800MHz with Auto QPI voltage? Oh god...change that immediately!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 15, 2017)

i think @CAPSLOCKSTUCK has Exp with OC'ing these Xeons.....i cant be sure simnce i cant keep track of all the different x5675,x5459,blah,blah...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 15, 2017)

Does your board have stock BIOs


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 15, 2017)

@RickyRozay 

sorry pal i completely forgot you wrote to me before. I hope the American trip went well.

i would be dropping the multi and upping the busspeed. 1.4 volts should be more than enough for 4.6ghz

@Knoxx29  had X5675 recently but on an SR-2


----------



## RickyRozay (Jul 15, 2017)

FilipM said:


> Dude, UCLK at 4800MHz with Auto QPI voltage? Oh god...change that immediately!



What's wrong with that?



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @RickyRozay
> 
> sorry pal i completely forgot you wrote to me before. I hope the American trip went well.
> 
> ...



I thought the highest multiplier was better, because the BCLK was the limiting factor? Or am I completely wrong.

What benefit do I get if I drop to 23x with a higher BCLK?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 15, 2017)

RickyRozay said:


> What benefit do I get if I drop to 23x with a higher BCLK?




potentially a higher overclock

heres my X5670







Edit

this is with ASUS ROG ii extreme though i had your exact mobo and got EXACTLY the same overclocks with all 4 Xeons i compared


----------



## RickyRozay (Jul 15, 2017)

oinkypig said:


> Unless the amount of computing is done by someone else, something that..... You can always try setting every value in bios rather than leaving it alone on auto. Start with an increase in cpu voltage. First setting it to auto and enter windows to find out the whereabouts value for every over clock above 4.3Ghz and it should return a stable enough cpu voltage "Mostly" everytime.. Beware the cursed QPI voltage
> 4.3Ghz-1.3v next step is 4.8Ghz-1.35v



So you think I should leave everything on auto, and put the clock as high as I can? What software should I use to find out the voltages in Windows?



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> potentially a higher overclock
> 
> heres my X5670
> 
> ...



That's a decent overclock  And okay, that's promising! So I should drop the multi do 21x, and keep everything else the same?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 15, 2017)

Leave all volts on auto to start.

Just experiment with the multi and bus.......it might take 10 or more restarts to get it to even load Windows let alone run any benches.

try 23 x 200 for 4.6ghz and go from there.

remember, this is trial and error


----------



## FilipM (Jul 15, 2017)

RickyRozay said:


> What's wrong with that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First off, the IMC can safely handle up to 1.35V on these chips. Any higher than that can (might) cause damage. 1.35V usually yields around 3.4-3.8GHz on the Uncore speed.


I keep uncore speed at 2 x RamSpeed + 1 (and that works best in 90% of the cases on any X58 chip)


Uncore speed at 4800 is limiting your overclock and makes you put crazy voltage in. In other words, you will kill it.


PS. This is mine


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 15, 2017)

The P6T has a issue within the BIOs which limits the TDP and if you surpass the TDP it will throttle like crazy. I had the same issue and could never get above 4.3GHz on a X5650. The fix I found was flashing a custom BIOs which allowed you to disable the TDP limit. All X58 boards support this feature but the P6T


----------



## FilipM (Jul 15, 2017)

I avoid the TDP issue by not using the turbo multiplier. I have also crossflashed my P6T Deluxe V2 to a P6X58D Premium, which gives me much quicker boot times, much better fan control (no need for fan controllers) and offset voltage, meaning my chip downclocks and lowers voltage on idle as well.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 15, 2017)

FilipM said:


> I avoid the TDP issue by not using the turbo multiplier. I have also crossflashed my P6T Deluxe V2 to a P6X58D Premium, which gives me much quicker boot times, much better fan control (no need for fan controllers) and offset voltage, meaning my chip downclocks and lowers voltage on idle as well.


I crossflashed my old P6T V2 with the P6T Workstation BIOs


----------



## FilipM (Jul 15, 2017)

PCI Sound card would not work with that one, and I also had random BSOD's ...weird


----------



## oinkypig (Jul 15, 2017)

finally my x5675 scoring above 1100 in cne15


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 15, 2017)

oinkypig said:


> finally my x5675 scoring above 1100 in cne15


I recommend going 3,2-3,6GHz on Uncore.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 16, 2017)

How in the world do you keep your temps down with that kind of voltage?

Also how to get over 200 blck cause i thought that was the limit?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 16, 2017)

mastrdrver said:


> How in the world do you keep your temps down with that kind of voltage?
> 
> Also how to get over 200 blck cause i thought that was the limit?


Water easily keeps the temps under raps


----------



## jaggerwild (Jul 16, 2017)

oinkypig said:


> Unless the amount of computing is done by someone else, something that..... You can always try setting every value in bios rather than leaving it alone on auto. Start with an increase in cpu voltage. First setting it to auto and enter windows to find out the whereabouts value for every over clock above 4.3Ghz and it should return a stable enough cpu voltage "Mostly" everytime.. Beware the cursed QPI voltage
> 4.3Ghz-1.3v next step is 4.8Ghz-1.35v


Prior to that make sure you have the latest Bios from Asus.com for your mother board


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 16, 2017)

mastrdrver said:


> Also how to get over 200 blck cause i thought that was the limit?


You need a good board and enough ICH and QPI Voltage (QPI slow mode is your friend) 
I did a bit over 220MHz on my Rampage II Extreme and 32nm Xeon : https://valid.x86.fr/s6dn4i


----------



## FireFox (Jul 16, 2017)

These are my settings for 4.5 (stable ) but as @CAPSLOCKSTUCK said that is on a SR-2


----------



## RickyRozay (Jul 16, 2017)

23 x 200 1.35v (All others AUTO) = 4.6GHz = Failed POST
[DRAM] 1603MHz
[UCLK] 3408MHz
[QPI] 7218MT/s

23 x 190 1.35v (All others AUTO) = 4.37GHz = Crashed Loading Windows
[DRAM] 1523MHz
[UCLK] 3237MHz
[QPI] 6857MT/s

21 x 200 1.35v (All others AUTO) = 4.2GHz = Failed POST
[DRAM] 1603MHz
[UCLK] 3408MHz
[QPI] 7218MT/s

21 x 190 1.35v (All others AUTO) = 3.9GHz = Crashed Loading Windows
[DRAM] 1523MHz
[UCLK] 3237MHz
[QPI] 6857MT/s

25 x 172 1.25v (All others AUTO) = 4.3GHz = Stable
[DRAM] 1724MHz
[UCLK] 3621MHz
[QPI] 6208MT/s

25 x 184 1.35v (All others AUTO) = 4.6GHz = Boot to Windows, Unstable Gaming
[DRAM] 1844MHz
[UCLK] 3874MHz
[QPI] 6641MT/s

25 x 180 1.35v (All others AUTO) = 4.5GHz = Stable
[DRAM] 1804MHz
[UCLK] 3789MHz
[QPI] 6496MT/s

I don't really understand these results. It seems like everything less than a 25x multi just gets a big fuck you.

4.5GHz is okay, but I'd love to get more. Any thoughts?


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 16, 2017)

Too high QPI (or too low voltage on ICH/QPI).


----------



## RickyRozay (Jul 16, 2017)

agent_x007 said:


> Too high QPI (or too low voltage on ICH/QPI).



Hmmm okay, I've kept the QPI as low as possible on each one. What should I raise the voltages to?


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 16, 2017)

If you can't do Slow mode on QPI, you need to up the ICH voltage at least.


----------



## RickyRozay (Jul 16, 2017)

agent_x007 said:


> If you can't do Slow mode on QPI, you need to up the ICH voltage at least.



Is there a way to know what the auto ICH voltage is set to?


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 16, 2017)

Sure. In ASUS it's lowest value you can set (1,1V)
But in some other boards, default value can be a bit higher (1,2-1,25V).
For 6,8GT/s QPI I would go 1,3V+ and see what it does.


----------



## RickyRozay (Jul 16, 2017)

I'm guessing I'm near to the limit, I put all these voltages but it didn't want to play any more







Any last suggestions, or should I call it a day?


----------



## FireFox (Jul 16, 2017)

RickyRozay said:


> I don't really understand these results. It seems like everything less than a 25x multi just gets a big fuck you.



There is not too much to understand, it's all about if the CPU is a good overclockable one or not and board quality.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 16, 2017)

UCLK = 3688MHz (max.), lower it below 3,6GHz if you still have stability problems.
CPU PLL = 1,9V


----------



## RickyRozay (Jul 16, 2017)

agent_x007 said:


> UCLK = 3688MHz (max.), lower it below 3,6GHz if you still have stability problems.
> CPU PLL = 1,9V



BSOD 3688MHz

Just trying the one below


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 16, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> There is not too much to understand, it's all about if the CPU is a good overclockable one or not and board quality.


Take it from me 

It's not the CPU

Remember me going through this some time back and everyone thought it was my CPU


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 16, 2017)

Kinda high PLL but ok use 2,0V.
Did you lower the BCLK below 3500MHz ?
Up voltage on QPI to 1,325V


----------



## RickyRozay (Jul 16, 2017)

agent_x007 said:


> Kinda high PLL but ok use 2,0V.
> Did you lower the BCLK below 3500MHz ?



BSOD 3504MHz too!

Tried also 2.0v PLL and still BSOD.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 16, 2017)

OK. Change DRAM Frequency to a lower one (1656MHz I think).


----------



## RickyRozay (Jul 16, 2017)

agent_x007 said:


> OK. Change DRAM Frequency to a lower one.



Just to add, when I put UCLK to 3872MHz, and change all voltages to Auto (except CPU Vcore 1.35v) it boots to Windows without BSOD and seems fine...

Weird... anyway

[DRAM] 1476MHz
[UCLK] 3135MHz

BSOD


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 16, 2017)

Really ?
That's interesting... wish you would know what that AUTO voltages are.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 16, 2017)

Why not check them and find out....


----------



## RickyRozay (Jul 16, 2017)

I think I'll give up here, it's clearly very unstable above 4.5GHz!

Thank you very much for all your help  and everybody else involved too



EarthDog said:


> Why not check them and find out....



How?


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 16, 2017)

Check sensors in HWMonitor.


----------



## RickyRozay (Jul 16, 2017)

agent_x007 said:


> Check sensors in HWMonitor.



Okay I got HWmonitor, which sensors am I looking at?






Ignore the high idle temps, I used regedit to disable the idle state in Windows cos it makes coil whine if I don't. My load temps are only like 10c above idle.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 16, 2017)

You don't have them 
HWInfo is also a good program to check, but I think it will show the same values :/


----------



## FilipM (Jul 16, 2017)

QPI voltage, set manually, use max limit of 1.35 on that.


----------



## Norton (Jul 16, 2017)

The IMC on the chip may be holding you back. Drop down to one stick of ram and try your overclocks again.

*EDIT-* found this online tool also (haven't tried it):
http://icrontic.com/files/apps/nehalem-calc/

Some other detailed info:
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx...e&id=20081220191040237&page=1&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 16, 2017)

RickyRozay said:


> Okay I got HWmonitor, which sensors am I looking at?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do me a favor

Clock it to where you think it's stable 

Run Cinebench R15 and after it finishes, screen shot Hwinfo

I want to see if the CPU is thermal caping

What cooler are you using as well ?


----------



## RickyRozay (Jul 16, 2017)

Durvelle27 said:


> Do me a favor
> 
> Clock it to where you think it's stable
> 
> ...








Noctua NH D-14






For some reason the multi drops from 25, to 23, when under load... any ideas? Voltage appears to stay the same


----------



## RickyRozay (Jul 16, 2017)

So I flashed my board to a P6T Workstation Pro. Basically it turns out the P6T Deluxe has a TDP throttle as @Durvelle27 mentioned earlier.






Now I can keep my multi locked at 25, and it doesn't drop under load!

The bad news is, now that I'm seeing the "genuine" performance, it's only stable at 4.2GHz. Anything higher gives me a BSOD under load... kind of super disappointed :/


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 16, 2017)

RickyRozay said:


> So I flashed my board to a P6T Workstation Pro. Basically it turns out the P6T Deluxe has a TDP throttle as @Durvelle27 mentioned earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try mimicking my Bus Speeds and Multi, and also play with the volatages to see what's the lowest possible for a given clock.

For me daily I did 4.4GHz

I found that with westmere and the P6T, it hates high multipliers


----------



## oinkypig (Jul 17, 2017)

Doing 4.7 ghz all stable. There's also getting problems with sleep/wake up on win10 above that. I just turn that off in power settings and it works finely. What's holding you up


----------



## RickyRozay (Jul 18, 2017)

It seems this is the max I can get. I'm happy here at 1.35v 

Thanks for all your help everybody!


----------



## FilipM (Jul 18, 2017)

Pretty good result bud, well done


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 18, 2017)

oinkypig said:


> Doing 4.7 ghz all stable. There's also getting problems with sleep/wake up on win10 above that. I just turn that off in power settings and it works finely. What's holding you up




i know that some would consider it to be "cheating" but we are all friends here , can you post a CPUZ snip of your settings so Ricky can have a go.


----------

